# iMac - RAM deteriorating?



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

I recently cleaned my hard drive and and reinstalled everything from scratch, thinking it would solve my problem (that my computer is always freezing)
However, my problem is not solved. I noticed that it freezes most when i use chats or watch videos online, however, this may just be a coincidence.
When my computer freezes, it's either a black screen, a white screen, or the screen just freezes but i can still move my mouse.
I have a feeling there is a problem with my RAM (i have 4GB), but i don't know for sure. Can anyone help me diagnose my problem?
Also, the last time it froze, i got a Crash Report upon restarting my computer. I will attach it to this post.
Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you tried running a memory tester?

http://www.memtestosx.org/joomla/index.php

http://kelleycomputing.net/rember/

Is there a pattern to when it happens? For example, after the iMac has been on for a while?
Overheating can be an issue that has same symptoms as bad RAM. Making sure your air intakes and exhaust are clear using compressed air or a vacuum can help.


----------



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

I ran both of those tests, and neither of them found anything wrong.

I tried several times to notice a pattern, but haven't succeeded. The time that the iMac has been running doesn't seem to influence, because the computer has frozen 20 minutes after i started it, just like it has frozen 5 hours after it's been opened. 
I clean the back vent once every 2 months, so i don't think that is the problem.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

David006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently cleaned my hard drive and and reinstalled everything from scratch, thinking it would solve my problem (that my computer is always freezing)
> However, my problem is not solved. I noticed that it freezes most when i use chats or watch videos online, however, this may just be a coincidence.
> ...


You have good amount of RAM (4GB). I hope that might not be the problem. You cleaned your hard disk but there might be some cache, temp files still present that might be playing foul. I will suggest you use a clean up software and also try to clean up desktop and start up icons. Check your Activity monitor, it will give you a clear image of CPU usage, RAM and program usage.


----------



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the response.
Any suggestions for a good clean up software?


----------

